# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Вайшнави и женская обусловленность

## Хари-канта д.д.

(Простите за такой длинный пост, сокращала как могла...)

"Вайшнави и женская обусловленность"

Встречая цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады где он негативно отзывается о женщинах, почему-то часто преданные воспринимают это как совершенно точное описание природы женщины даже вставшей на путь сознания Кришны и как следствие у них появляется оправданный повод для критики и пренебрежения. На удивление в отдельных случаях эти представления поддерживают также и сами представительницы женского пола. Цель этой статьи – объяснить разницу в высказываниях Шрилы Прабхупады между описанием обусловленной природы женщины и отличием от него описания вайшнави, которое также давал Шрила Прабхупада.

Духовная практика и проповедь должна возвышать сознание человека, а не акцентировать внимание на его недостатках, так как принцип медитации в целом один для всех: на что медитирую, тем я и становлюсь. Акцентирование на принадлежности преданного к определенной природе, классу, национальности или полу может сильно увести его от истинной цели духовной практики. Тогда как природа преданного одна: дживера сварупа хайа – кришнера нитйа даса, природа живого существа – вечный слуга Кришны.

Я заметила, что последнее время преданные все больше увлекаются лекциями по психологии, пренебрегая при этом даже лекциями своих духовных учителей. И как следствие,большинство по крайней мере матадж переключаются с развития вайшнавских качеств на развитие своей женской природы. И затем в ответ на вопрос: «Почему не пришла на мангала-арати?» можно услышать: «Ну я ведь матаджи, а матаджи должна быть всегда красивой, поэтому я делала себе макияж» Или: «Зачем мне проходить бхакта-программ или получать инициацию, ведь главная обязанность женщины служить своему мужу?» и тому подобное…

Ну, это еще ладно, если результат с какой-то стороны можно назвать позитивным, но есть также очень негативные последствия такого настаивания на природе женской обусловленности. Я хочу привести один из крайних примеров такого негативного воздействия:

Моя подруга стала практиковать сознание Кришны в очень молодом возрасте, не имея опыта близких отношений с противоположным полом. По воле судьбы она оказалась изнасилована незнакомым человеком на улице, который затем, чтобы скрыть свое преступление попытался ее убить, но так или иначе ей удалось спастись. Хотя она была морально полностью убита, у нее еще как-то оставалась вера в Кришну, несмотря на то, что произошло. Каким-то образом это происшествие стало известно нескольким преданным и одна из «начитанных» преданных, желая проявить свою эрудицию, процитировала отрывок, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что женщинам нравится быть изнасилованными... (ШБ 4.25.41, комм) Что бы вы почувствовали на месте этой матаджи? В ее случае ее вера в сознание Кришны как в то, что возвышает сознание человека, была разрушена. 

Смысл в том, что проповедь должна возвышать человека над его материальными недостатками, вдохновлять тем не менее продолжать практиковать сознание Кришны, а не убивать на корню все усилия и попытки духовно прогрессировать.

Поэтому, на мое мнение, роль подобных цитат должна быть чисто историческая: для объяснения препятствий, которые могут встать на духовном пути, но никак не возводиться в ранг абсолютно правильного описания природы какой бы то ни было женщины всех случаях.

Меня долго интересовало и удивляло, почему даже некоторые из преданных-вайшнави поддерживают и даже отстаивают такие положения о духовной дисквалификации женщин. Но что делает человек, который не хочет выполнять какую-то тяжелую для него работу илине хочет выходить из зоны своего комфорта? Он, как правило, находит тысячу оправданий. Точно так же и в духовной практике: чтобы не брать на себя ответственность за свой личный духовный прогресс иза свою обязанность совершать определенные усилия, человек перекладывает эту ответственность на плечи кого-то еще и ради этой цели иногда используются даже определенные утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады в отрыве от целостного понимания всего учения ачарьи.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Итак, какие основные положения, которые представляются как дисквалифицирующие женщин в духовном отношении:
- должна быть опекаема на протяжении всей жизни
- не доверяй женщине и политику (ЧанакйаПандит)
- менее разумны
- не могут философствовать
- дхарма женщины состоит только в служении мужу
- все женщины должны быть замужем
- женщины и шудры являются низкорожденными
- не квалифицирована для брахманического посвящения
- нет равенства между мужчиной и женщиной
- женщина является препятствием на пути духовного развития мужчины
- женское тело нечисто

Ниже вкратце представлены контраргументы из цитат ШП, которые показывают, что в этих утверждениях ведется речь об обусловленной природе женщин, но не о вайшнави, которые встали на духовный путь.
В целом:

«Подобные естественные наклонности женщин или мужчин проявляются только в тех из них, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни. Однако, возвышаясь духовно, и мужчина, и женщина способны полностью избавиться от отождествления себя с телом. Мы должны видеть в женщинах лишь вечные души (ахам брахмасми), чье единственное предназначение — приносить радость Кришне». (ШБ 6.18.42, комм)

«Иногда мы думаем: «Я счастлив» или: «Я - мужчина», «Я - женщина», «Я - кошка», «Я - собака». Так знающий тело отождествляет себя с телом, хотя на самом деле отличен от него. Мы пользуемся разными вещами, например одеждой и т.д., но при этом никогда не путаем себя с ними. По аналогии с этим, немного поразмыслив, мы сможем также увидеть разницу между собой и материальным телом. Я, вы и каждый, кто владеет телом, являются знающими поле деятельности (кшетра-гья), а само тело - это кшетра, поле деятельности». (БГ 13.1, комм)

«Мы Вайшнавы. Мы не заинтересованы в мужской или женской позиции в жизни. Это просто телесная концепция жизни. Это не духовно. Мужчина вы или женщина, это не имеет значения, просто повторяйте Харе Кришна и следуйте четырем регулирующим принципам и ваша жизнь будет успешной». (ПисьмоШПДженифер, 15 февраля 1975 г)

- женщины и шудры являются низкорожденными
«Девушки не должны приниматься как низкосортные. Видите? Иногда… Конечно же, иногда в писаниях говорится: «Женщина является причиной рабства», но это не должно быть, я имею ввиду усугубленным. Это не должно быть усугубленным, что «женщины низкосортные» или наподобие этого. С девушками, которые приходят, нужно обращаться как минимум хорошо. Я слышал, что Гаргамуни после того как его жена оставила его, стал женоненавистником. Это нехорошо. Вывидите? Да. В конечном счете, любой, кто приходит в сознание Кришны, мужчина это или женщина, парни или девушки, они приветствуются. Они очень удачливы». (Беседа в комнате о браке, Сиетл, 24 сентября 1968)

- менее разумны
«Теперь я вижу, что в нашем Движении девушки более разумны, чем парни».( Письмо ШП Кришнадеви, 17 февраля 1970.)

«Наши девушки могут быть заняты в преподавании настолько же хорошо, как и в храмовом поклонении». (ПисьмоШПБхавананде, 14 апреля 1972)

«Я уже на практике убедился, что многие американские юноши и девушки достаточно разумны и обладают необходимыми качествами, чтобы вступить в наше возвышенное Движение». (ПШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г.)

«Я хочу, чтобы все мои духовные сыновья и дочери получили (унаследовали) этот титул Бхактиведанта, чтобы таким образом трансцендентный семейный диплом передавался через поколения. Те, кто обладают титутом Бхактиведанта, будут допущены инициировать учеников». (Письмо Хамсадуте, 3 января 1969)

- не доверяй женщине и политику (Чанакйа Пандит)
«Никогда не доверяй политику и женщине. Конечно, когда женщина приходит в сознание Кришны, это положение меняется. Мы говорим об обычной женщине. …Таким образом, когда мы изучаем вещи с материальной точки зрения, эти вещи должны быть приняты во внимание. Но когда мужчина или женщина становятся сознающими Кришну, он или она становятся ответственными». (Лекция ШП по БГ 1.40, Лондон, 28 июля 1973 г.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

- не могут философствовать
«Женщины в большинстве не способны спекулировать как философы, но они благословлены Господом, так как они сразу же верят в превосходство и всемогущество Господа и поэтому безоговорочно предлагают Ему свои поклоны. Господь так добр, что Он не выделяет особым пристрастием только тех, кто становится великими философами. Он знает искренность намерений каждого». (Учение Царицы Кунти, 3.Самая разумная из женщин)

- не квалифицирована для брахманического посвящения
Обычно приводят такую цитату, которая часто в русских переводах почему-то теряет несколько значимых слов (которые выделены мной):
«Женщины В БОЛЬШИНСТВЕ своем обладают качествами страсти и невежества. Мужчины также могут обладать ими, но мужчины могут подняться на платформу благости. Женщины не могут. Женщины не могут. Поэтому, если муж хороший и женщина следует за ним, становится верной и целомудренной по отношению к нему, тогда они оба становятся успешными в жизни. Есть три природные качества: саттва, раджас, тамас. И раджас и тамас ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВЕННО являются качествами женщины. А мужчина может подняться на платформу благости. Поэтому инициация, представляющая брахманическое обозначение дается мужчинам, не женщинам. ТАКОВА ТЕОРИЯ.»(Лекция по ШБ 1.3.17, Лос-Анжелес, 22 сентября 1972)
Можно увидеть, что Шрила Прабхупада имеет ввиду женщин в своем большинстве, но не говорит «абсолютно все и даже женщины-преданные».

Да, для посвящения в гаятри-мантры по системе ваидика-видхи женщины не квалифицированы, так же как и шудры. Однако все преданныев ИСККОН получают инициацию по системе панчаратрика-видхи, правила об этом поясняет Рупа Госвами.
«Следующее предписание по этому поводу дано в Хари-бхакти-виласе (1.194):
Тантрикешу ча мантрешу
Дикшайам йошитам апи
Садхвинам адхикарости
Шудрадинам ча сад-дхийам
«Шудры и женщины, которые ведут целомудренную жизнь и искренне заинтересованы в постижении Абсолютной Истины, являются квалифицированными для инициации в панчаратрика-мантры».

Комментарий: Если человек действительно хочет служить Кришне, то не имеет значения шудра он, вайшья или даже женщина. Если человек искренне жаждет повторять Харе Кришна мантру или дикша-мантру, он обладает квалификацией быть посвященным согласно процессу панчаратрики. Согласно ведическим принципам, только брахман, который полностью занят в своих профессиональных обязанностях, может быть инициирован. Шудры и женщины не допускаются к ваидика инициации. Если только он не достоин согласно оценке духовного учителя, он не может получить мантру ни по системе панчаратрика-видхи, ни по системе ваидика-видхи. Когда кто-либо достоин получить мантру, он посвящается либо по системе панчаратрика-видхи, либо по системе ваидика-видхи. В любом случае результат одинаков.»(Ч.Ч., Мадхья-лила 24.331)

- дхарма женщины состоит только в служении мужу
Из этого некоторые делают вывод, что поэтому женщина больше ни на что не способна и не должна быть социально активна вне дома. И таким образом пытаются поставить всех женщин в рамки строго ведического образа жизни. Но мы находим множество подтверждений, где Шрила Прабхупада не был так ортодоксально настроен в отношении ведического подхода к женщинам в связи с проповеднической миссией Господа Чайтаньи:

«Лично я очень рад, что пары молодых парней и девушек, которых я определил для жизни домохозяев, хорошо трудятся в Западном мире. Когда Господь Чайтанья освободил Джагая и Мадхая, Он также был домохозяином, но когда Джагай и Мадхай подвергались исправлению, Его жена, Вишнуприя, не была там. Но в таком случае и во многих других случаях также я нахожу, что мои ученики соединенные вместе, муж и жена, исполняют эту проповедническую работу очень хорошо.
Поэтому я особенно горжусь как мои ученики-домохозяева проповедуют миссию ГосподаЧайтаньи. Это новый поворот в истории движения санкиртаны. В Индии все ачарьи и их поздние потомки действовали только с мужской стороны. Их жены были дома, потому что это система со старых времен, что от женщины не требовалось выходить в общество. Но в Бхагавад-гите мы находим, что женщины также равно компетентны, как и мужчины в отношении движения сознания Кришны. Поэтому, пожалуйста, неси эту миссионерскую деятельность и докажи это практическим примером, что здесь нет ограничения ни для кого в отношении проповеднического дела для сознания Кришны.» (Письмо ШП Химавати, 20 декабря 1960 г.)

«…Относительно обязанностей женщины: если она выходит замуж, то это совсем не означает, что она должна бросить всякое служение в храме или на санкиртане. Однако ей нужно следить, чтобы не пренебрегать домашними обязанностями».(Шри Говинде д., 06.02.1975)

- все женщины должны выйти замуж 
«Я хочу, чтобы одинокие матери не выходили замуж повторно, а посвящали время воспитанию своих детей в сознании Кришны». (Письмо ШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г.)

«Джамбавати должна постараться избежать нового замужества. Муж оставил ее, и кто знает, не сделает ли новый муж то же самое? Пусть забудет о замужестве и сосредоточится на служении Господу. Она должна просто направить ум на лотосные стопы Кришны, и это сделает ее счастливой». (Письмо ШП Кришнаканти, 11 апреля 1971 г.)

«Если у тебя есть ребенок, но ты незамужем, это равносильно тому, чтобы быть замужем. Поэтому замуж больше выходить не надо». (Письмо ШП Навине, 19 июля 1972 г.)

«Конечно, для женщины нет таких правил как становиться брахмачарини, потому что каждая девушка обязательно выдавалась замуж своим отцом. Но в любом случае если вы можете оставаться брахмачарини, то это очень хорошо, очень хорошо. Но если не можете, то выйдите замуж и живите мирно. Не будьте обеспокоенными. Не будьте запутанными. Всегда оставайтесь чистыми, потому что мы нацелены на возвращение в царство сосредоточия чистоты, в духовное царство». (Лекция ШП перед инициацией, Бостон, 21 мая 1968 г.)

«То, что ашрам брахмачаринь достиг большого успеха, очень хорошая новость. Однако лучше всего будет, если взрослые брахмачарини выйдут замуж. В соответствии с ведической культурой женщина никогда не должна оставаться независимой. Я буду рад, если брахмачарини смогут найти хороших мужей и жить жизнью грихастх. Но если они не могут найти себе хороших мужей, им лучше оставаться брахмачаринями всю жизнь, хотя это и довольно тяжело». (Сатсварупе, Монреаль, 18.08.1968 г.)

«В своем письме ты написала, что еще несколько лет желаешь оставаться брахмачарини. Это правильно. В Индии брак между юношей и девушкой устраивают родители; однако в этой стране подобное невозможно. Поэтому мы никогда не просим наших учеников вступать в брак, если они не желают делать этого». (Рукмини, Лос-Анжелес, 19.12.1968г.)

- женщины должны быть опекаемы на всех стадиях жизни
Даже принимая это во внимание, тем не менее это не является дисквалификацией женщины в отношении духовности. Хотя даже об опеке ШП говорит, что это может быть искусственным:
«Если кто-то становится сознающим Кришну, тогда она не нуждается в муже. Она не нуждается… Она знает: «Кришна мой защитник. Зачем мне нужно искусственно искать защиту у отца или…?» И какую защиту на несколько дней может дать отец, сын или муж? Настоящая защита это Кришна. Это все временно, но поскольку мы получили это материальное тело, мы нуждаемся в чем-то таком.» (Беседавкомнате, Бомбей, 7 января 1977)

- нет равенства между мужчиной и женщиной
«Люди говорят, что все равны. Но как можно сказать, что все равны? Даже в социуме птиц нет равенства и в царстве животных нет равенства. Тогда каким образом можно создать равенство? На материальной платформе это невозможно. Вы должны подняться на духовную платформу, тогда равенство возможно». (Лекция по БГ 2.26, Лос-Анжелес, 6 декабря 1968)

- женщина является препятствием на пути духовного развития мужчины
«Господь Капила постановляет: «Одержимость и рабство, которое возникает в человеке из привязанности к любому объекту не так сильно как то, что исходит из привязанности к женщине или к дружбе с мужчиной, который привязан к женщине» (ШБ 3.31.35)….
Это утверждение о женщинах не должно восприниматься как критика женщин как класса в целом. Так же как женщина часто является символом майи для мужчины, точно так же привязанность к мужчине это также основная причина запутанности для женщины. Как говорит Господь Капила: «Женщина поэтому должна рассматривать своего мужа, свой дом, и своих детей как приготовление внешней энергии Господа к ее смерти, точно так же как сладкое пение охотника является смертью для оленя» (ШБ 3.31.42). Конечно же, невозможно полностью избежать общения разных полов друг с другом, поэтому позитивным методом будет поставить Кришну в центр собственной жизни. Если мужчина и женщина живут в браке, наполненном сознанием Кришны, переводя свою главную привязанность на Кришну, тогда их взаимоотношения могут стать источником духовного здоровья».(Нарада-бхакти-сутра, Раздел 3:Средство достижения успеха)

- женское тело нечисто
Любое тело является воплощение невежества, не только женское: шарираавидйаджал – тело -комок невежества (БхактивинодТхакур).

Какой вывод можно сделать из всего этого? Когда я только начала интересоваться сознанием Кришны, один прабху «похвалил» меня: «Очень хорошо, что вы интересуетесь духовной наукой, но в этой жизни вы не сможете вернуться к Богу. Сначала вам нужно будет еще раз родиться как мужчина и тогда вы сможете достичь совершенства жизни».  :smilies:  Но из этих и других цитат ШрилыПрабхупады мы можем сделать вывод, что духовная практика не зависит от внешних условий: мужчина вы или женщина, все зависит от позиции того, кто практикует.
«Стри значит женщина. Итак, здесь нет никаких ограничений для возвращения домой обратно к Богу ни для кого, что уж говорить о мужчине, женщине или о ком бы то ни было. Если кто-то хочет вернутся, тогда ограничений нет. Те пи янти парам гатим. Мам хи партха вйапашритйа е пи сйух папа-йонайах. Здесь нет различий. Для Бога не существует различий. Женщина и мужчина имеют равные права, чтобы стать праведными и вернуться домой обратно к Богу».(Лекция по ШБ 5.5.2, Йоханесбург, 22 октября 1975)

----------


## Светлана )

> Акцентирование на принадлежности преданного к определенной природе, классу, национальности или полу может сильно увести его от истинной цели духовной практики. Тогда как природа преданного одна: дживера сварупа хайа – кришнера нитйа даса, природа живого существа – вечный слуга Кришны.


Точно, такое акцентирование на  материальной, а не духовной принадлежности до добра не доводит.  




> Я заметила, что последнее время преданные все больше увлекаются лекциями по психологии, пренебрегая при этом даже лекциями своих духовных учителей. И как следствие,большинство по крайней мере матадж переключаются с развития вайшнавских качеств на развитие своей женской природы. И затем в ответ на вопрос: «Почему не пришла на мангала-арати?» можно услышать: «Ну я ведь матаджи, а матаджи должна быть всегда красивой, поэтому я делала себе макияж» Или: «Зачем мне проходить бхакта-программ или получать инициацию, ведь главная обязанность женщины служить своему мужу?» и тому подобное….


 Мне попадались другие заморочки: агрессивные тетеньки с немытой головой, в сари с драными носками, орущие на "неофиток" за незнание этикета: "пришли тут в храм!"  Или с поджатыми губами и прищуренными "прокурорскими" глазами уличающие в отсутствии любви к Богу и отсутствии инициации( первой или второй, неважно). От невежества все заморочки, но никак не от знания психологии... 




> Но что делает человек, который не хочет выполнять какую-то тяжелую для него работу илине хочет выходить из зоны своего комфорта? Он, как правило, находит тысячу оправданий. Точно так же и в духовной практике: чтобы не брать на себя ответственность за свой личный духовный прогресс иза свою обязанность совершать определенные усилия, человек перекладывает эту ответственность на плечи кого-то еще и ради этой цели иногда используются даже определенные утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады в отрыве от целостного понимания всего учения ачарьи.


+ 100!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, матаджи Хари-канта, за замечательную статью, цитаты и анализ.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Это все благодаря моему духовному учителю Шриле Бхакти Вигьяне Госвами - Он указал мне верное направление для моих поисков.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Мы можем воспринимать Веды сквозь призму своих гун, в этом проблема.
Любые крайности прежде всего в страсти и невежестве это зло! :diablo: 
Потому что это может стать насилием над личностью. :stena: 
Дорогие преданные остановите тех кто это делает. :cool:

----------


## Оксана Таврическая

> Женщина и мужчина имеют равные права, чтобы стать праведными и вернуться домой обратно к Богу».(Лекция по ШБ 5.5.2, Йоханесбург, 22 октября 1975)


Благодарю от всего сердца, матаджи! Вы проделали огромный труд, подобрав и сведя воедино свидетельства из писаний и наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады о возвышенном статусе вайшнави и её духовном равенстве с вайшнавом... Ваши личные истории потрясают, Ваши выводы вдохновляют. С уважением - Оксана.

----------


## Инга&Кишори

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны!И благодарность за столь интересный материал!
А можете рассказать что нибудь из того ,что вы знаете на тему:
незамужней женщины с ребёнком?
Какова дхарма женщины в таком положении?
И ещё вопрос:должна ли незамужняя женщина содержать свою мать в ущерб себе,благое ли это пожертвование?
В чём долг матери перед детьми и каков долг детей перед родителями,когда есть свои дети?
Простите,что я немного не по теме,и простите мне моё глубокое невежество.

----------


## Инга&Кишори

- все женщины должны выйти замуж 
«Я хочу, чтобы одинокие матери не выходили замуж повторно, а посвящали время воспитанию своих детей в сознании Кришны». (Письмо ШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г.)

«Джамбавати должна постараться избежать нового замужества. Муж оставил ее, и кто знает, не сделает ли новый муж то же самое? Пусть забудет о замужестве и сосредоточится на служении Господу. Она должна просто направить ум на лотосные стопы Кришны, и это сделает ее счастливой». (Письмо ШП Кришнаканти, 11 апреля 1971 г.)

«Если у тебя есть ребенок, но ты незамужем, это равносильно тому, чтобы быть замужем. Поэтому замуж больше выходить не надо». (Письмо ШП Навине, 19 июля 1972 г.)

Так ли всё печально?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Спасибо за ваши вопросы! Вы подняли очень много больших тем. Постараюсь завтра ответить на те, которые смогу.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> - все женщины должны выйти замуж 
> «Я хочу, чтобы одинокие матери не выходили замуж повторно, а посвящали время воспитанию своих детей в сознании Кришны». (Письмо ШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г.)
> 
> «Джамбавати должна постараться избежать нового замужества. Муж оставил ее, и кто знает, не сделает ли новый муж то же самое? Пусть забудет о замужестве и сосредоточится на служении Господу. Она должна просто направить ум на лотосные стопы Кришны, и это сделает ее счастливой». (Письмо ШП Кришнаканти, 11 апреля 1971 г.)
> 
> «Если у тебя есть ребенок, но ты незамужем, это равносильно тому, чтобы быть замужем. Поэтому замуж больше выходить не надо». (Письмо ШП Навине, 19 июля 1972 г.)
> 
> Так ли всё печально?


Поймите, что главная цель, в которой я применила эти цитаты - показать, что у Прабхупады не было мнения, что женщины могут прогрессировать только находясь в замужнем положении. Это была моя главная цель. 
Насколько я могу понимать, Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил об идеале, которому к сожалению люди, выросшие с западной цивилизации далеко не все способны следовать. Есть также цитаты, где Шрила Прабхупада пишет своим ученикам, что если для вас важно выйти замуж, чтобы остаться в сознании Кришны, тогда это нормально. Для некоторых людей (особенно для слабого пола) это может иметь принципиальную важность. Вот смотрите: та же самая цитата имеет продолжение:

«_Если у тебя есть ребенок, но ты незамужем, это равносильно тому, чтобы быть замужем. Поэтому замуж больше выходить не надо._ Брак предназначен не для потворства чувствам, и не надо жениться или выходить замуж по два-три раза в год. Если у тебя уже есть ребенок, нет необходимости снова выходить замуж. *Но если ты не можешь оставаться в сознании Кришны, не имея мужа, тогда другое дело*». (Письмо ШП Навине, 19 июля 1972 г.)

Я снова и снова прихожу к выводу, что в нашем обществе часто какие-то отдельные цитаты могут приниматься как окончательная и абсолютная истина в отношении любых вопросов, в то время как ачарья дает наставления согласно месту, времени и обстоятельствам. И чтобы понять как конкретно применять его учение - для этого нужен опытный наставник, который имеет целостное представление об учении, а не какие-то отдельно вырванные фразы. 
Не так давно ББТ выпустило книгу "Грихастха-ашрам. Наставления о семейной жизни" А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, в которой собраны и переведены на русский его письма, касающиеся вопросов брака со многих сторон. Очень рекомендую прочесть всем категориям преданных!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Еще раз, моя цель была опровергнуть ложное мнение, что только замужем женщина способна прогрессировать.

Недавно мне прислали несколько вопросов из которых очевидно насколько широко такое ложное представление распространилось.

_Харе Кришна!Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны!У нас возникло два вопроса.если Вам не трудно напишите нам пожалуйста:Может ли женщина(без мужа)прогрессировать занимаясь духовной практикой?Жена уходит за мужем в духовный мир?Получает ли жена плоды аскез мужа?Спасибо Вам огромное._

Если ответить кратко, то будет примерно вот так:

В первую очередь нужно понять чем является духовный прогресс и чем он не является. Есть такая история:

"Есть хороший эпизод, который рассказывает Говинда даси. Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые заболел в Америке, у него был сильный сердечный приступ. Преданные сняли для него дом на Стилсон Бич. И в этом доме на Стилсон Бич за ним ухаживали в основном трое: Гаурасундар, Говинда даси и Киртанананда тогда еще брахмачари. И все знают кто такие брахмачари, особенно по отношению к женщинам. Он постоянно доводил несчастную Говинда даси. Он все время говорил: «Ты женщина, ты женщина, сиди там в углу и не рыпайся. Для тебя никакого духовного прогресса быть не может».

В конце концов бедная Говинда даси не выдержала, она подошла к Шриле Прабхупаде и очень смиренно спросила у него: «Шрила Прабхупада, а правда, что женщины не могут духовно прогрессировать?» И естественно она надеялась на отрицательный ответ. Естественно она думала, что Шрила Прабхупада скажет ей: «Нет, конечно, женщины могут духовно прогрессировать». Именно поэтому она обратилась к нему за защитой. Каково же было ее удивление, когда Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Да, правда». Но он сразу же оговорился: «До тех пор пока ты считаешь себя женщиной, о каком духовном прогрессе может идти речь?» И это факт. То же самое относится к мужчинам. До тех пор пока мы считаем себя мужчинами, ни о каком духовном прогрессе не может идти речь. (Лекция Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, 20.09.2013, фестиваль «Бхакти-сангама»)

То есть смысл не в том замужем она или нет, а в правильном отождествлении себя. Не зря и Кришна начал объяснять Бхагавад-гиту с науки о душе и ее отличии от материального тела. Понять что я – душа – это начало любого духовного прогресса. 

Но что касается материальной сферы, так как тело о себе тоже не забывает давать знать и иногда мешает этому самому духовному прогрессу, то это очень важно привести наше тело, ум и чувства на уровень гуны благости. Только с уровня гуны благости возможно прогрессировать. На уровне невежества и страсти можно только поддерживать свою веру, но прогрессировать можно поднявшись на уровень гуны благости. «Нектар наставлений», Предисловие: «Необходимо подняться на уровень гуны благости, саттва-гуны, следуя наставлениям Рупы Госвами, - тогда перед нами откроется путь к дальнейшему совершенствованию».

Сейчас очень распространено мнение, что для женщины единственный способ прогрессировать – это служить своему мужу, то есть исполнять свою дхарму. Теперь давайте посмотрим как Рупа Госвами определяет чистое преданное служение:
анйабхилашита шунйам
гьяна-кармади анавритам
анукульена кришнану-
шиланам бхактир уттама

«Чистое преданное служение – это позитивная деятельность(анукульена), направленная на удовлетворение Кришны (анушиланам), свободная от посторонних мотивов (анйабхилашита шунйам) и не покрытая стремлением к кармической деятельности или философским измышлениям (гьяна-кармади анавритам). 

В нашем данном случае считать, что *ТОЛЬКО* исполняя свою дхарму женщина может прогрессировать, а, не исполняя ее, не будет происходить этого, это будет как раз таки покрытием кармой. Другими словами, объясняя это определение можно просто сказать, что бхакти самодостаточна и не зависит от исполнения или неисполнения дхармы. Иначе Кришна был бы обязан давать бхакти всем, кто исполняет хорошо свою дхарму, но мы видим что это не так. Кришна независим.

Тогда почему же ее все-таки нужно исполнять? Ведь иначе бы можно было последовать за сахаджиями и заниматься всякой греховной деятельностью, а при этом считать, что я духовно прогрессирую. Смысл в том, что исполняя свою дхарму человек поднимается до гуны благости, тем самым помогая себе духовно прогрессировать. 
Не исполнять ее может только тот, у кого не осталось никаких материальных желаний. БГ 3.17: «Но для человека самоудовлетворенного, который черпает наслаждение в самом себе, который посвятил свою жизнь постижению своего «Я» и ничего не желает, не существует никаких обязанностей». 

Не исполняя благочестивым способом свои материальные желания (а от них не свободны 99,9% членов ИСККОНа), человек подвергает себя серьезному риску. На эту тему можно отдельно дать большой семинар, но если вкратце, опасности такие: 1.человек лишает себя возможности духовно прогрессировать, так как следует правилам не своего уровня, 2.материальные желания давят на него и это приводит его к деградации или он может сорваться и исполнить их греховным способом, 3.искусственное ограничение приводит к усилению материальных желаний, а не к исчезновению, 4.его вера и энтузиазм слабеют и т.д.
Если подвести итог этой теме, то можно сказать: «Да, женщина может прогрессировать не зависимо замужем она или нет. Но будучи замужем за преданным это может происходить легче как в материальном, так и в духовном плане». А вообще это очень большая тема, чтобы кратко на нее ответить…

Что касается уходит ли жена за мужем в духовный мир и получает ли она плоды его аскез, то тут можно просто ответить цитатами Шрилы Прабхупады:

«Когда муж прогрессирует, жена естественным образом разделяет с ним его успех, так что служение мужу благоприятно, с какой стороны ни посмотри» (ШП Малати, 24.12.1968)
«Станьте в своей стране идеальной супружеской парой. Действуйте в сознании Кришны, сотрудничая друг с другом, вы будете счастливы как в этой жизни, так и в следующей» (ШП Кришнадеви, 16.12.1967)
«Я подтверждаю свое высказывание, что жена разделяет плоды благочестивой деятельности мужа» (ШП Джадурани, 01.11.1968)
«Если у нее хороший муж – то есть такой, который принял истинного духовного учителя и утвердился в своем служении. – жена такого преданного автоматически получает все благие результаты его духовного прогресса» (ШП Найшкарми даси, 28.07.1973)
«Ты, служа своему мужу, также обретешь Кришну – через него. Он твой духовный учитель, и он должен нести ответственность за то, чтобы ты получала необходимую духовную поддержку. Он должен наставлять тебя, делясь с тобой своими углубляющимися знаниями и духовным опытом» (ШП Саучарье, 23.10.1972)

Мне бы хотелось поделиться своим опытом и опытом моих подруг, что выходить замуж даже за преданного надо тоже с умом. Иногда прабху считают, что жена предназначена только для материальных целей. Это можно заметить по тому что мужчина не уделяет ей должного внимания и даже элементарно своего времени. Такой прабху не будет давать не то, что материальной, но тем более духовной поддержки. Я чуть не вышла замуж за такого и моя подруга страдает от такого отношения уже долго и ничего не меняется.

Вообще грихастха-ашрам – это еще более сложная тема, чем брахмачарья и на нее написано немало книг. Как минимум хочу порекомендовать 2 книги: «Грихастха-ашрам»(цитаты из писем Шрилы Прабхупады) и «Выбор» (как выбирать партнера).

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Харе Кришна!
> Мои поклоны!И благодарность за столь интересный материал!
> А можете рассказать что нибудь из того ,что вы знаете на тему:
> незамужней женщины с ребёнком?
> Какова дхарма женщины в таком положении?
> И ещё вопрос:должна ли незамужняя женщина содержать свою мать в ущерб себе,благое ли это пожертвование?
> В чём долг матери перед детьми и каков долг детей перед родителями,когда есть свои дети?
> Простите,что я немного не по теме,и простите мне моё глубокое невежество.


Это очень глубокие вопросы, больше имеющие практический, прикладной характер, а не знание священных писаний. К сожалению должна признаться, что я не квалифицирована ответить на большинство из них. Наверное, вам лучше смогут помочь преданные, занимающиеся семейным комитетом. Я вышлю вам в личном сообщении email-адрес матаджи Калинди-прии и Атмарамы прабху, которые занимаются подобными вопросами уже достаточно много времени и имеют большой позитивный опыт.
Я же больше ориентирована на изучение духовной практики и связанными с этим вещами касательно женщин в сознании Кришны. 
Желаю вам найти ответы на ваши вопросы! :friends:

----------


## Инга&Кишори

Я живу теперь заново\ пилю и снимаю оковы\изо всех сил хочу жить но-новому\ не давали мне так жить смолоду\ так не жили ни мама ни бабушка\ все работая, злясь и мучаясь\ попирали их бедных всячески\ они счастье найти отчаялись\ и меня в эту шкуру всунули\ запихали насильно, хитростью\ обманули, любови не дали\ надругалися злою похотью\ не ищите любви у кобры\ не спешите к тигру в объятия\только зрячий увидит недруга\ только так защитит свое счастие\ мы имеем любовь с рождения\ так зачем же с рукой протнутой\ у дверей стоим своих недругов\чтоб из плевел выдавить счастие?\ рождены мы из чистой радости\наш источник велик и благостен\ наша миссия быть любимыми\ и любимым давать все счастие 

Матаджи Раса Бхава (Луганск)

----------


## Vairagya das

"не доверяй женщине и политику (ЧанакйаПандит)"

Насколько помню, если рассматривать цитату полностью, там есть ещё часть "и людям, не контролирующим свои чувства",
что в современном мире в условиях Кали-юги приложимо подавляющему большинству мужчин

----------


## Soratnikov

Спасибо большое за поднятую «целину» такой важной темы! Теперь, благодаря Вам, Хари-канта деви, есть материал, который я смогу порекомендовать знакомым матаджи для защиты от возможных нападок!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Спасибо большое за поднятую «целину» такой важной темы! Теперь, благодаря Вам, Хари-канта деви, есть материал, который я смогу порекомендовать знакомым матаджи для защиты от возможных нападок!


Пожалуйста, благодарите Шрилу Прабхупаду и его искренних последователей. В работе над данной темой я сама удивлялась как сами собой находились в нужный момент нужные цитаты. Вплоть до того, что открывая незнакомую книгу в произвольном месте, попадалась редкая нужная цитата. Я не преувеличиваю. Поэтому я себя не считаю автором данной работы. Все, что я сделала - это соединила все материалы вместе.

----------


## _Владимир_

> Еще раз, моя цель была опровергнуть ложное мнение, что только замужем женщина способна прогрессировать.


Такое ощущение, что в ИСККОН никто не читает шастры. Ну хоть Вы отдуваетесь ради общего блага ))

----------


## Анастасия

Хари-канта д.д., спасибо большое вам и Шриле Прабхупаде! Ваша тема как нельзя кстати, и я думаю для многих матадж оказалась очень полезной! Потому что на самом деле такое сейчас время пошло, что всех матадж отправляют замуж...Какое-то прямо внушение уже такое: муж и дети - самое главное для матаджи. Но, я думаю, Кришне виднее, если он не посылает достойного прабху, не нужно тем не менее изо всех сил стараться найти мужа - ведь это будет уже прикладыванием чрезмерных усилий для достижения материальных желаний, правильно я понимаю?

Вот только остались еще вопросы.. Все равно женская природа другая, больше обусловленная привязанностями к комфорту, к близким, к отношениям и красивым вещам.. Как в таком случае прогрессировать для незамужней матаджи, если допустим не в храме живешь и садхану самой тяжело соблюдать?  

И вообще как матаджи может быть больше всего полезной для других и для общества, если нет сил, нет достаточного энтузиазма и возможностей внешне посвятить себя служению - идти на санкиртану, уйти в храм и т.п. Как я могу лучше всего послужить? Духовные учителя говорят, развивая Сознание Кришны - это значит всегда помня о нем и делая все с любовью для Кришны, я могу, выполняя материальные обязанности, принести благо другим, или нет?)

И еще у меня такой вопрос. Мне кажется прабху иногда "ставят" матаджей на место, потому что ну реально не нравится что ли, когда матаджи в первые ряды наравне с прабху становятся... Как тогда так лучше всего быть задействованной в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы и беспокойств лишних не причинять другим? Нужно ли отодвигать себя на задний план, давая возможность прабху проявиться, и просто поддерживая их стылу так сказать - по-моему это кажется очень даже правильным... Но все равно какие-то побуждения внутренние толкают вперед, в первые ряды, на видные места, и хорошо ли это, я не уверена. Если есть такие "неженские" желания активной социальной позиции, может их нужно как-то правильно реализовать или если это касается Сознания Кришны, то нет здесь ограничений?

Мои смиренные поклоны!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Нужно ли отодвигать себя на задний план, давая возможность прабху проявиться, и просто поддерживая их стылу так сказать - по-моему это кажется очень даже правильным... Но все равно какие-то побуждения внутренние толкают вперед, в первые ряды, на видные места, и хорошо ли это, я не уверена.


Это вообще проблема всех людей, без разграничения на мужчин и женщин. Гордость, "я самый лучший", "смотрите все на меня какой я". Насколько я заметил, самые возвышенные преданные никогда не усаживаются впереди, никогда не рвутся себя показать.

По теме вопроса. Учитывая вайшнавский этикет - непонятно, как вы вообще смогли пересечься с прабху. В храмах и на намахаттах преданные обычно разделяются на две половины, матаджи и прабху, если вы лезете на половину прабху - конечно, вас одергивают и посылают на свою половину  :smilies:  я когда явил свою лучезарную персону первый раз в храм и уселся где попало - подошла пожилая матаджи и пинками меня отправила куда нужно. Из первых же рядов на половине для матадж вас никто не вправе прогонять.

----------


## Анастасия

> Это вообще проблема всех людей, без разграничения на мужчин и женщин. Гордость, "я самый лучший", "смотрите все на меня какой я". Насколько я заметил, самые возвышенные преданные никогда не усаживаются впереди, никогда не рвутся себя показать.


Да, конечно, "я самый лучший" - это показатель неофитства, а не продвинутости)) Просто все равно кому то нужно быть лидером, естественно они себя такими не считают, но волей неволей они бывают на виду и впереди, хотя обычно это еще более смиренные вайшнавы )




> По теме вопроса. Учитывая вайшнавский этикет - непонятно, как вы вообще смогли пересечься с прабху. В храмах и на намахаттах преданные обычно разделяются на две половины, матаджи и прабху, если вы лезете на половину прабху - конечно, вас одергивают и посылают на свою половину  я когда явил свою лучезарную персону первый раз в храм и уселся где попало - подошла пожилая матаджи и пинками меня отправила куда нужно. Из первых же рядов на половине для матадж вас никто не вправе прогонять.


Ну я ж не буквально имела в виду  :smilies: 
во-первых у нас ятра молодая, и нет храма, и служат прабху и матаджи вперемежку, хотя этикет более менее соблюдается, т.е. матаджи с матаджами сидят, прабху с прабху. ну может какие-то еще отклонения есть, вроде того, что матаджи иногда звонят прабху чтобы договориться о чем-то и т.п. Ну вот мы так, просто как одна большая семья служим..  :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

> Потому что на самом деле такое сейчас время пошло, что всех матадж отправляют замуж...Какое-то прямо внушение уже такое: муж и дети - самое главное для матаджи.


Не сейчас такое время пошло, а так было на протяжении тысячелетий во всех традициях.  :smilies: 
А вот женщины как раз стали против такого положения восставать.

----------


## Анастасия

> Не сейчас такое время пошло, а так было на протяжении тысячелетий во всех традициях. 
> А вот женщины как раз стали против такого положения восставать.


Согласна абсолютно... Но в наше время традиция до конца еще не возродилась, чтобы матаджей с детства замуж отдавали. И матаджи в основном хотят замуж! И в 20, и в 30, и в 40) Хотят, но замуж не выходят...(ну кто-то конечно выходят, но меньшая часть, имхо) Т.е. я просто против фанатизма в этом вопросе, Кришне в конце концов решать, как нам лучше быть, и ему известно, что нам по судьбе положено и насколько это будет благоприятно для нашего духовного развития... Мы можем просто выполнять свои обязанности и выполнять свою женскую дхарму там где мы есть: в семье, с близкими, с преданными. 

Это не самое главное в любом случае, что подтверждается выше цитатами Шрилы Прабхупады  :smilies: 

Одна знакомая матаджи ну ооочень хотела замуж... и влюбилась в христианина, женатого.. ушла из Сознания Кришны...  :sed:   Ну может это конечно о чем-то другом говорит. Так вроде преданные-матаджи все смиренно терпят, и просто служат дальше)

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Не сейчас такое время пошло, а так было на протяжении тысячелетий во всех традициях. 
> А вот женщины как раз стали против такого положения восставать.


 
  Ни одна женщина ни против собственного счастливого замужества, уж поверьте. Да где ж кандидатов найдешь на всех, чтоб ответственный, чтоб любил, защищал и семью обеспечивал. Это беда Кали Юги. Карма, если хотите. Но очень часто советы дают непрошенные, надо замуж, замуж надо. То есть, еще в самое личное безо всяких оснований вмешиваются посторонние люди.

 Вот защитная реакция и идет такая- отрицание замужества.

----------


## Кеша

> Да где ж кандидатов найдешь на всех, чтоб ответственный, чтоб любил, защищал и семью обеспечивал.





> Вот защитная реакция и идет такая- отрицание замужества.


Может, стоит снизить уровень требований к кандидатам?  :smilies: 
Раньше девушки почти не имели возможности выбирать, либо эта возможность была ограничена. А теперь им дана *полная* свобода выбора, и все хотят найти сразу бриллиант, а не выполнять огранку самородка самостоятельно  :smilies:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Может, стоит снизить уровень требований к кандидатам?


  Это как? 
  Практика показывает, что беззамужнее существование, намного удобнее, чем неудачный брак. И спокойнее в доме, и защищеннее себя чувствуешь. Это раньше женщины не работали, мужик в доме был нужен, чтоб крышу, к примеру, залатать, забор поставить, поле вспахать. А сейчас работа есть у всех, электрика и сантехника можно нанять.
  Или уж замуж идти за человека, который сможет о семье позаботиться. Или не идти замуж в брак заведомо обреченный на развод или страдания.

  Есть, конечно, вариант, снизить требования и принять брак, как  аскезу. Йоги, вон, себя кострами в летнюю жару окружают, а зимой по шею в ледяной воде сидят. Аскеза.
 Так и брак сейчас в каких-то случаях может стать такой вот очистительной аскезой для женщины. Тогда смысл в замужестве есть.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Может, стоит снизить уровень требований к кандидатам? 
> Раньше девушки почти не имели возможности выбирать, либо эта возможность была ограничена. А теперь им дана *полная* свобода выбора, и все хотят найти сразу бриллиант, а не выполнять огранку самородка самостоятельно


  Вы верите в то, что взрослого человека можно перевоспитать(пардон, огранить)? Лично я-нет. Есть потенциал качеств, которые в браке раскрываются. Не спорю. И мужчина не сразу ответственным отцом семейства становится, и женщина не сразу в суперхозяйку превращается.

 Но если, допустим, человек ленивый, то никак его ты не огранишь. Какие бы танцы с бубном вокруг него не плясал бы.

----------


## Кеша

> Это как? Практика показывает, что беззамужнее существование, намного удобнее, чем неудачный брак. И спокойнее в доме, и защищеннее себя чувствуешь.


Ничего себе. Без мужчины спокойнее в доме. Надо же  :smilies: 




> Есть, конечно, вариант, снизить требования и принять брак, как  аскезу. Аскеза.


Если брак - это аскеза, то почему же все так хотят замуж?  :smilies: 




> Это раньше женщины не работали, мужик в доме был нужен, чтоб крышу, к примеру, залатать, забор поставить, поле вспахать. А сейчас работа есть у всех, электрика и сантехника можно нанять.


А как же защита от беспокойства ума?
Например, обычно женщина намного сложнее переживает свою ошибку, нежели мужчина. Поэтому в семье естественно, когда мужчина имеет право решающего слова. В случае ошибки, он просто не будет долго переживать, а переступит и пойдёт дальше.
Женщина подсознательно ищет в мужчине стабильности, спокойности и избавления от своих волнений. А совсем не машину, квартиру и т.д.




> Вы верите в то, что взрослого человека можно перевоспитать(пардон, огранить)? Лично я-нет.


Разумеется можно. И вы сами в этом убедились наверняка, что наше сознание трансформируется с помощью духовной практики.
Это и означает, что оно может быть подвержено изменениям. При правильном на него воздействии.




> Есть потенциал качеств, которые в браке раскрываются. Не спорю. И мужчина не сразу ответственным отцом семейства становится, и женщина не сразу в суперхозяйку превращается.
> Но если, допустим, человек ленивый, то никак его ты не огранишь. Какие бы танцы с бубном вокруг него не плясал бы.


Уважаемая матаджи. Всё зависит от правильного поведения женщины, т.к. в мужчинах изначально заложена забота о слабых существах.

Вот пример со слов моей супруги.
Не секрет, что поездка в метро женщине с коляской - это значительно испытание. Вот представьте две женщины... одна в брюках, с лицом борца с силой толкает коляску по ступеням вверх. Она привыкла всё делать сама, она обижена вокруг на мужчин - ведь ей никто не помогает: "Перевелись настоящие мужчины! Буду сама корячиться!"
Рядом такая же женщина с коляской в длинной юбке, с лёгкой улыбкой беспомощно смотрит по сторонам в поисках того, кто может помочь. Тут же куча мужчин подскакивает с предложением помощи! Сразу же! В эту же самую секунду!
Две женщины рядом, а такое разное отношение... почему?
Потому что мужчины видят искреннее проявление женственности, и именно этим привлекаются, потому что в таком положении они естественно для себя проявляют доминирующие решения и поступки.
Доходит до курьёзов: подходят два незнакомых друг другу человека одновременно и вдовоём несут коляску с двух сторон, т.к. никто не хочет отдать это служение другому. Рядом проходят мамы-"гераклы", которых те же самые мужчины просто не видят.
И это в Москве, где принято считать, что человек человеку - волк.
Поэтому для моей жены поездка в метро одной с ребёнком и т.д. уже давно не является проблемой.

Сила женщины в слабости. Если женщина по-настоящему проявляет в себя эти качества, то любой мужчина просто не может не сделать то, что она хочет. У нас просто нет защиты от такого вашего поведения. Безусловно, он пойдёт и работать, и за детьми ухаживать, и всё что угодно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Есть, конечно, вариант, снизить требования и принять брак, как  аскезу. Йоги, вон, себя кострами в летнюю жару окружают, а зимой по шею в ледяной воде сидят. Аскеза.
>  Так и брак сейчас в каких-то случаях может стать такой вот очистительной аскезой для женщины. Тогда смысл в замужестве есть.


 :stena:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

[QUOTE=Кеша;121974]


> Ничего себе. Без мужчины спокойнее в доме. Надо же


 Ну да, вот вам взгляд с другой стороны. Чем плохой муж, лучше совсем никакого.
  А плохие мужья- это те, кто скандалят, любят руку поднимать, выпивают, изменяют. И это не такая уж редкость, к сожалению. Без такого - спокойнее.




> Если брак - это аскеза, то почему же все так хотят замуж?


 Я про неудачный, несчастливый брак. Если рассматривать его, как очистительную аскезу, тогда да, жить можно. А счастливо быть замужем- все хотят, только карма не все позволяет.




> А как же защита от беспокойства ума?
> Например, обычно женщина намного сложнее переживает свою ошибку, нежели мужчина. Поэтому в семье естественно, когда мужчина имеет право решающего слова. В случае ошибки он просто не будет долго переживать, а переступит и пойдёт дальше.
> Женщина подсознательно ищет в мужчине стабильности, спокойности и избавления от своих волнений.


 Не спорю, есть такие мужчины, которые переживают ошибку, берут за ее последствия ответственность и идут дальше. Замечательные мужчины. Побольше бы таких. Но увы, принадлежность к тому или иному полу не определяет того, что автоматом прилагаются соответствующие качества (мужские, женские).

----------


## Кеша

> А плохие мужья- это те, кто скандалят, любят руку поднимать, выпивают, изменяют. И это не такая уж редкость, к сожалению. Без такого - спокойнее. Я про неудачный, несчастливый брак.


Ваш пример сравним с ситуацией, когда испытывающий жажду человек отказывается от питья воды, т.к. он слышал, что можно подавиться и умереть.
К сожалению, часто в конце жизни такие женщины, которые в_о_время не преодолели свою гордость, не снизили планку требований и не обзавелись семьёй, показывают далеко не самые хорошие качества характера. Всё это от нереализованности своей женской природы и потребности любить.
Нежелание работать над отношениями - это скупость сердца. Это не может быть оправданием ожидания принца на белом коне.




> Но увы, принадлежность к тому или иному полу не определяет того, что автоматом прилагаются соответствующие качества (мужские, женские).


Рождение в соотвествующем теле сразу же обеспечивает нас определёнными качествами. В большей или меньшей степени.
Проблема в том, что хочется мужа с идеальными мужскими качествами, чтобы жить на курорте семейных отношений, а не работать над собой и супругом.

----------


## Анастасия

> Ваш пример сравним с ситуацией, когда испытывающий жажду человек отказывается от питья воды, т.к. он слышал, что можно подавиться и умереть.
> К сожалению, часто в конце жизни такие женщины, которые в_о_время не преодолели свою гордость, не снизили планку требований и не обзавелись семьёй, показывают далеко не самые хорошие качества характера. Всё это от нереализованности своей женской природы и потребности любить.
> Нежелание работать над отношениями - это скупость сердца. Это не может быть оправданием ожидания принца на белом коне.


Ну как тогда по вашему мнению каждая матаджи должна броситься искать себе мужа, выходить за того, кто попадется? а если среди преданных никто не предлагает допустим замуж?
у нас хотя есть одна матаджи, вышла замуж за непреданного, просто благочестивого хорошего человека. и где-то лет пять ей потребовалось, после чего он преданным стал.. Но это такой рискованный случай, мне кажется)

----------


## Анастасия

Я лично из лекций наслышана, что работа над собой не только в браке происходит. Она должны еще до брака начаться! Девушка должна раскрыть эту свою женскую природу до брака, начать любить, заботиться об окружающих и она автоматически станет счастливой и удовлетворенной без мужчины, и тогда мужчины сами будут хотеть ее взять замуж. 

А так если она голодными глазами на мужчин смотрит, а потом недовольными и критичными, конечно шансов выйти замуж ноль.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Уважаемая матаджи. Всё зависит от правильного поведения женщины, т.к. в мужчинах изначально заложена забота о слабых существах.
> 
> Вот пример со слов моей супруги.
> Не секрет, что поездка в метро женщине с коляской - это значительно испытание. Вот представьте две женщины... одна в брюках, с лицом борца с силой толкает коляску по ступеням вверх. Она привыкла всё делать сама, она обижена вокруг на мужчин - ведь ей никто не помогает: "Перевелись настоящие мужчины! Буду сама корячиться!"
> Рядом такая же женщина с коляской в длинной юбке, с лёгкой улыбкой беспомощно смотрит по сторонам в поисках того, кто может помочь. Тут же куча мужчин подскакивает с предложением помощи! Сразу же! В эту же самую секунду!
> Две женщины рядом, а такое разное отношение... почему?
> Потому что мужчины видят искреннее проявление женственности, и именно этим привлекаются, потому что в таком положении они естественно для себя проявляют доминирующие решения и поступки.


 Соглашусь  с вами отчасти. И пример хороший. Мужчина склонен помогать слабым. И им не нравится, когда просят о помощи агессивно. Вообще, когда женщины ведут себя агрессивно.

  Но помогать, заботиться они склонны до той поры, пока это не будет затрагивать зоны личного комфорта. Если это не будет связано с необходимостью меняться, чем-то сильно жертвовать.
  И тут никакой просящий голос и слабый вид не помогут. Как правило, это касается нездоровых привязанностей. Алкоголь, азартные игры, незаконный секс(который вне брака). И еще лень, которая мать всех пороков.

   Если для человека в зону привычного комфорта входит разрушительная для брака привязанность или если он отвык от работы, то слабость женщины и ее тихие просьбы  будут его только злить. Или может вы, с другой стороны, опровергните мое убеждение?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Рождение в соотвествующем теле сразу же обеспечивает нас определёнными качествами. В большей или меньшей степени.
> Проблема в том, что хочется мужа с идеальными мужскими качествами, чтобы жить на курорте семейных отношений, а не работать над собой и супругом.


 И тут с вами отчасти соглашусь. Курортов здесь не бывает. И идеальны только Радха и Кришна. Но выходить замуж за первого встречного, в надежде его огранить...С моей точки зрения- это чересчур.  Тоже с вами соглашусь, бывает так, что планка завышена (это касается также и женихов потенциальных, не только невест), это очень мешает. Но и заниженной планка не должна быть. Типа, кто угодно, а я ужо его перевоспитаю.

   И еще, несомненно у женщины и мужчины природа разная. Это уже с рождения заложено. Но вы ведь согласитесь с тем, что человек- существо социальное. Если ребенка оторвать от человеческого общества,воспитывать его среди животных,  то у него не будет никаких задатков человека. Абсолютно. Просто животное. Знаменитый пример диких детей Маугли это подтверждает.

  Если животное воспитывать вдали от стаи его вида, он все равно вырастет тем самым животным. Они на инстинктах живут, им ничего объяснять не нужно. А человек- он только под влиянием воспитания человеком становится. Не секрет, что воспитание и культура у многих из нас- были далеки от идеала.  Не все мужчины являются мужчинами по праву рождения (как и женщины, впрочем, не всегда обладают женскими качествами). Есть склонность действовать определенным образом (у мужчин- доминиовать, например, у женщин- инстинкт материнский реализовывать), но культура семейных отношений- этому нужно учиться.

 А учится только тот, кто этого хочет. Желания же другого существа мы изменить не можем.  Даже сам Кришна не может (не считает нужным) менять чьи-то желания.

----------


## Кеша

> Как правило, это касается нездоровых привязанностей. Алкоголь, азартные игры, незаконный секс(который вне брака). И еще лень, которая мать всех пороков.


Почему у большинства женщин в вопросе брака мир разделён на черное и белое? Есть воображаемые идеальные принцы (красавцы, зарабатывают, детей любят), и есть алкоголики, драчуны. Как будто промежуточных стадий не существует. Разве кто-то говорит снижать планку до людей в гуне невежества?
Основная же масса нормальных людей, *которые тоже ищут* порядочную, благочестивую жену и хорошую мать для своих детей.
На программах каждое воскресенье куча молодых людей неженатых - скажете, что все из них алкоголики, лентяи и любители распустить руки что ли?  :doom: 

Всё же гораздо проще: самом деле, *обычно женщины даже не могут сказать, почему не устраивает "кандидат"*. Не нравится и всё. Без конструктива. Или хочется посимпатичнее. Или маловат ростом.
Или не хочется самой делать первый шаг (выходить из зоны комфорта).

Ведь есть же способы, соответствующие этикету, через старших преданных познакомиться или просто узнать информацию о человеке, его качествах характера и т.д.
Но нет - мы ждём идеального принца, который сам постучит к нам в дверь. А когда такой не стучит, придумываем себе отговорки, что одной даже спокойнее: скандалов нет, волнений, рисков измен и т.д.
Это же самообман. Женщина счастлива в браке, а не в отречении.





> Если для человека в зону привычного комфорта входит разрушительная для брака привязанность или если он отвык от работы, то слабость женщины и ее тихие просьбы  будут его только злить. Или может вы, с другой стороны, опровергните мое убеждение?


Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.  Вероятность найти неадекватного среди преданных значительно меньше, чем в других местах.
Плюс никто не отменяет длительное общение до брака с целью выяснить качества друг друга заранее.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Основная же масса нормальных людей, *которые тоже ищут* порядочную, благочестивую жену и хорошую мать для своих детей.
> На программах каждое воскресенье куча молодых людей неженатых - скажете, что все из них алкоголики, лентяи и любители распустить руки что ли? 
> 
> Всё же гораздо проще:


  Все еще проще. Хотящих женится преданных (и друзей сознания Кришны) не так много. По крайней мере в нашей стране. Холостяков-куча. Но женится не спешат...

  А так с постом согласна. Номальных мужчин гораздо больше чем с червоточинкой.

  Просто профессиональная деформация у меня, этим и посты мои скептические обусловлены. Практически каждый день ко мне обращается женщина. То наркоман, то избивает, то живет на две семьи.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Все еще проще. Хотящих женится преданных (и друзей сознания Кришны) не так много. По крайней мере в нашей стране. Холостяков-куча. Но женится не спешат...


Не согласен. На вайшнавских сайтах знакомств мужчин, желающих создать семью, больше, чем женщин. Во всяком случае, так несколько лет назад было, не знаю, как сейчас.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Не согласен. На вайшнавских сайтах знакомств мужчин, желающих создать семью, больше, чем женщин. Во всяком случае, так несколько лет назад было, не знаю, как сейчас.


 Ну я про наш город и про нашу страну. То что вижу.

----------


## Анастасия

> На программах каждое воскресенье куча молодых людей неженатых - скажете, что все из них алкоголики, лентяи и любители распустить руки что ли? 
> 
> Всё же гораздо проще: самом деле, *обычно женщины даже не могут сказать, почему не устраивает "кандидат"*. Не нравится и всё. Без конструктива. Или хочется посимпатичнее. Или маловат ростом.
> Или не хочется самой делать первый шаг (выходить из зоны комфорта).
> 
> Ведь есть же способы, соответствующие этикету, через старших преданных познакомиться или просто узнать информацию о человеке, его качествах характера и т.д.
> Но нет - мы ждём идеального принца, который сам постучит к нам в дверь. А когда такой не стучит, придумываем себе отговорки, что одной даже спокойнее: скандалов нет, волнений, рисков измен и т.д.
> Это же самообман. Женщина счастлива в браке, а не в отречении.


Согласна абсолютно... И то, что преданных много неженатых замечательных. Вот только, вы имеете в виду, что девушка сама может в этом плане инициативу проявлять?? и что значит инициативу проявлять? самой через старших как-то узнать про человека, типо не думает ли он женится? или какой-то еще вариант? 

Я допустим вижу много замечательных людей, прабху, преданных вокруг.. Но в голове такая идея - что пока кто-нибудь сам ко мне не обратиться с серьезными (именно с серьезными) намерениями, не нужно засматриваться, тем более умы других как-то беспокоить своими женскими материальными желаниями. 
Мне кажется, возможно, многие матаджи так думают, ну может я не права конечно  :doom:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот только, вы имеете в виду, что девушка сама может в этом плане инициативу проявлять?? и что значит инициативу проявлять? самой через старших как-то узнать про человека, типо не думает ли он женится? или какой-то еще вариант?


Харе Кришна, Анастасия! Одна замечательная вайшнави когда-то очень помогла мне и многим другим женщинам в семейных отношениях. Она - опытный наставник. Возможно, вам тоже поможет кусочек её семинара "Роль и положение женщин в Сознании Кришны" ДХЬЯНА КУНДА деви даси!  Особенно (в самом низу) глава "СОВЕТЫ ЖЕЛАЮЩИМ ВСТУПИТЬ В СЕМЕЙНУЮ ЖИЗНЬ" (там есть и её личный пример с выбором Супруга):  http://murti.ru/index.php?option=com...sk=view&id=155

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Для женщины «домашняя» активность и социальная пассивность соответствует ее материальной природе. Следуя варнашрама-дхарме, человек становится материально счастливым. Но когда Шрила Прабхупада призывал своих учениц проповедовать, то он не шел на компромисс, ради того чтобы женщины остались в его движении. Он понимал, что проповедь сознания Кришны стоит выше материальных законов. Проповедь для Шрилы Прабхупады – это могущественный способ духовно прогрессировать, даже если где-то она идет вразрез с материальной природой человека. Это я сейчас почти дословно процитировала ответ Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами на мой аналогичный вопрос.




> Хари-канта д.д., спасибо большое вам и Шриле Прабхупаде! Ваша тема как нельзя кстати, и я думаю для многих матадж оказалась очень полезной! Потому что на самом деле такое сейчас время пошло, что всех матадж отправляют замуж...Какое-то прямо внушение уже такое: муж и дети - самое главное для матаджи. Но, я думаю, Кришне виднее, если он не посылает достойного прабху, не нужно тем не менее изо всех сил стараться найти мужа - ведь это будет уже прикладыванием чрезмерных усилий для достижения материальных желаний, правильно я понимаю?


Да, это прайаса, один из шести видов деятельности, которые пагубно сказываются на преданном служении (Нектар наставлений, 2 стих). Из другой переписки с Госвами Махараджем: «Я тоже вижу, что далеко не все  имеют карму, чтобы жить идеальной семейной жизнью. Некоторым это просто на роду не написано». 
Другой момент, что если матаджи уже все-таки замужем, тогда стараться служить мужу и детям не будет прайасой, при условии, что она понимает, что это не просто материальные обязанности, а что это доставляет удовольствие Кришне. Если не понимает, тогда будет прайасой. Но тут важно понимать. Это тоже часть духовного образования.

Но если преданная остается незамужней (не важно по каким причинам), то нужно учитывать проблемы, которые этому сопутствуют. Как правило (хотя бывают и исключения) незамужние женщины все равно нуждаются в простом человеческом понимании и защите. Если они этого не получают, то накапливается эмоциональная неудовлетворенность и она влияет на также духовную практику. И как следствие мы наблюдаем срывы: гнев на других людей, попытки получить внимание к себе неадекватными способами (кстати, одним из таких проявлений и будет социальная активность в движении), незаконные половые отношения, срывы в духовной практике. Поэтому, на мое мнение, в нашем обществе сложилось отвратительное отношение к незамужним женщинам в движении (потому что все эти срывы наблюдали здесь, а в женском исполнении это еще неприятнее, чем в мужском) и поэтому теперь преобладающая тактика в обществе именно такая: все матаджи должны быть выданы замуж любой ценой.
К сожалению, нет на данный момент адекватного и полного понимания, что же делать в подобных случаях, когда преданная остается одна, как ей помочь, кроме как выпихивать насильно или по доброй воле замуж (а там хоть трава не расти). И мне пока что никто не смог дать полного ответа на этот вопрос.
Я сама не замужем, хотя несколько раз пыталась выйти. (Наверное слишком умная  :smilies:  ) Иногда бывали моменты, когда я доставляла беспокойства в обществе. Поэтому я, отчасти понимаю тех людей (прабху и матаджи), которые от безвыходности настаивают на том, чтобы всех женщин отправить в гарем. 
За собой я замечаю, что когда садхана начинает страдать и есть много общения с непреданными, тогда материалистичные тенденции возрастают. Хочется больше внимания к собственной персоне, жадность, выискивание недостатков и т.п. А когда я больше погружаюсь в сознание Кришны, служу в храме, тогда все это отходит на какой-то далекий план, не беспокоит сильно. Но тут еще важно как служить. Можно ведь служить с корыстными мотивами: чтоб заметили, прославляли, хвалили. А можно служить ради самого служения. Однако понимание этого тоже не так легко заработать. Было бы желание.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вот только остались еще вопросы.. Все равно женская природа другая, больше обусловленная привязанностями к комфорту, к близким, к отношениям и красивым вещам.. Как в таком случае прогрессировать для незамужней матаджи, если допустим не в храме живешь и садхану самой тяжело соблюдать?


Вот вы все правильно пишете. Это естественная женская природа. 
В храме жить – не для женщины. Я жила в двух матаджи-ашрамах не сильно долго. 
Прослушайте семинар Враджендра Кумара пр. «Эволюция духовных стандартов». Там в частности приводятся стихи из 12 главы «Бхагавад-гиты», в которых говорится, что если не можешь заниматься деятельностью высшего порядка, но можешь отдавать свои силы Кришне, тогда делай это. Лично я подсознательно всю свою жизнь в обществе преданных налегала на этот принцип погружения в физическую активную деятельность в преданном служении, особенно, когда случались кризисы на духовном пути. Начиналось с кухни, потом - другое. 
И в течении недели нужно максимально искать общества преданных: ходить на нама-хатты, разного рода встречи, образование, воскрески не пропускать. Тогда с садханой даже дома будет полегче.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> И вообще как матаджи может быть больше всего полезной для других и для общества, если нет сил, нет достаточного энтузиазма и возможностей внешне посвятить себя служению - идти на санкиртану, уйти в храм и т.п.


Это только отдельные виды деятельности для самых отчаянных. Попробуйте другие приемлемые варианты. Они не хуже. Для Кришны нет значения форма служения, но есть значение мотив и погружение в служение Ему.




> Как я могу лучше всего послужить? Духовные учителя говорят, развивая Сознание Кришны - это значит всегда помня о нем и делая все с любовью для Кришны, я могу, выполняя материальные обязанности, принести благо другим, или нет?)


Только чисто материальными обязанностями сытой быть не получится. Только если ваши объекты, на которых направлено исполнение материальных обязанностей, не являются освобожденными душами, которые как Кардама Муни одарят духовным совершенством в награду за преданное служение. 
Но благо другим вы сможете принести, так как хорошо исполненные материальные обязанности не мешают духовной практике. И вашей, и других окружающих людей.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> И еще у меня такой вопрос. Мне кажется прабху иногда "ставят" матаджей на место, потому что ну реально не нравится что ли, когда матаджи в первые ряды наравне с прабху становятся...


Мужчина сможет реально признать равенство с преданной, только когда достигнет уровня равного видения всех живых существ не только в человеческой форме. А пока мы все еще находимся в процессе очищения от корыстного видения мира, нужно соблюдать социальный материалистичный этикет, даже если в каких-то случаях он не соответствует высшим идеалам. Но это поможет сохранить спокойствие в умах и так способствует духовному развитию всех.




> Как тогда так лучше всего быть задействованной в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы и беспокойств лишних не причинять другим? Нужно ли отодвигать себя на задний план, давая возможность прабху проявиться, и просто поддерживая их стылу так сказать - по-моему это кажется очень даже правильным...


Если преданная научится вдохновлять незаметным образом, тогда это будет самая выигрышная позиция для всех. Но это целая наука. Кто-то делает это инстинктивно, а кому-то это не дано. 
Если просто внешне подавлять себя, свою природу, то ничего хорошего тоже не выйдет. Я еще не видела ни одной по-настоящему счастливой матаджи, которая таким образом просто задавила свою активную природу и обрела настоящее счастье. 
У каждого человека есть внутренняя энергия, которую ему необходимо во что-то вкладывать, иначе она застаивается и возникают всевозможные нарушения. Так вот, если человек с рождения привык использовать ее определенным образом и тут он или она глушит эти свои методы применения энергии (в попытках стать смиреннее травинки), а по-новому вкладывать ее она не приучена и не знает как это делать, тогда жди беды. 
Есть истории про матаджи, которые становились такими покорными рабынями, следовали высшим стандартам ведических жен и массировали стопы своих мужей. А потом через некоторое время срывались на своих новоявленных «Богов» по всем статьям, так что искры летели. Другими словами, сложившийся от рождения характер и склонности не так легко переделать и Шрила Прабхупада не советовал чрезмерно прилагать усилия в этом отношении. Он советовал просто занимать свои способности в служении Кришне.




> Но все равно какие-то побуждения внутренние толкают вперед, в первые ряды, ?
>  ?а видные места, и хорошо ли это, я не уверена.


Проанализируйте свои мотивы: что вы ожидаете в результате такого стремления и вам станет хотя бы до некоторой степени понятно. Только не пользуйтесь шаблонными ответами, которые кто-то дает.




> Если есть такие "неженские" желания активной социальной позиции, может их нужно как-то правильно реализовать или если это касается Сознания Кришны, то нет здесь ограничений?


Шрила Прабхупада не делал ограничений. Кто-то другой может делать, но не стоит на них обижаться или пытаться выяснить отношения. Лучше поберегите свою энергию и найдите такое служение, где вам не будут препятствовать из-за полового признака.

----------


## Кеша

Хорошая лекция по теме Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами.
В частности, он рассказывает о том, почему женщины так беспокоятся, когда мужья "лежат на диване как варёная картошка"  :smilies:  и сравнивает мужчину и женщину с генератором и электричеством.
Пока генератор (мужчина) крутится, то электричество существует, как только он перестаёт крутиться - электричество прекращает существовать. Хотя сам генератор вполне может существовать статично без движения, но электричество (энергия, женская природа) обязательно требует наличие *активного* источника (мужская природа).

Так же он объясняет, что для мужчины цель - это наличие самого объекта, а для женщины - то, что она сможет делать, когда у неё появится этот объект. 
Например, дом для мужчины означает просто его существование, а для женщины - то, что она сможет в нём делать, объект её развития.

И ещё много чего интересного.
Послушайте, очень вдохновляет  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Анастасия, в целом, я считаю, преданной в первую очередь необходимо научиться так или иначе управлять своим умом и эмоциями, так как они очень сильно влияют на мировосприятие женщины и соответственно на ее практику. Это для того чтобы она стала преданной по сути, а не номинально. Преданной в смысле как личностью, обладающей самоконтролем. Я часто вижу как эмоции буквально раздирают на части ум женщин в нашем движении и оттого о нормальной духовной практике в гуне благости пока говорить рано. Но только в случае незамужней с этими эмоциями приходится иметь дело обществу или близким ей людям, а в случае семьи все происходит за семейной ширмой. Хотя, возможно, для кого-то более актуальны другие проблемы.
Анастасия, мои ответы смогли быть вам полезны хотя бы отчасти?

----------


## Анастасия

> Анастасия, в целом, я считаю, преданной в первую очередь необходимо научиться так или иначе управлять своим умом и эмоциями, так как они очень сильно влияют на мировосприятие женщины и соответственно на ее практику. Это для того чтобы она стала преданной по сути, а не номинально. Преданной в смысле как личностью, обладающей самоконтролем. Я часто вижу как эмоции буквально раздирают на части ум женщин в нашем движении и оттого о нормальной духовной практике в гуне благости пока говорить рано. Но только в случае незамужней с этими эмоциями приходится иметь дело обществу или близким ей людям, а в случае семьи все происходит за семейной ширмой. Хотя, возможно, для кого-то более актуальны другие проблемы.
> Анастасия, мои ответы смогли быть вам полезны хотя бы отчасти?


Благодарю вас, дорогая Хари-Канта матаджи!
Была занята, и только сейчас прочитала все сообщения. Спасибо за вашу заботу, что уделили мне свое время!





> Для женщины «домашняя» активность и социальная пассивность соответствует ее материальной природе. Следуя варнашрама-дхарме, человек становится материально счастливым. Но когда Шрила Прабхупада призывал своих учениц проповедовать, то он не шел на компромисс, ради того чтобы женщины остались в его движении. Он понимал, что проповедь сознания Кришны стоит выше материальных законов. Проповедь для Шрилы Прабхупады – это могущественный способ духовно прогрессировать, даже если где-то она идет вразрез с материальной природой человека. Это я сейчас почти дословно процитировала ответ Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами на мой аналогичный вопрос.


спасибо.. не знала!)




> Но если преданная остается незамужней (не важно по каким причинам), то нужно учитывать проблемы, которые этому сопутствуют. Как правило (хотя бывают и исключения) незамужние женщины все равно нуждаются в простом человеческом понимании и защите. Если они этого не получают, то накапливается эмоциональная неудовлетворенность и она влияет на также духовную практику. И как следствие мы наблюдаем срывы: гнев на других людей, попытки получить внимание к себе неадекватными способами (кстати, одним из таких проявлений и будет социальная активность в движении), незаконные половые отношения, срывы в духовной практике. Поэтому, на мое мнение, в нашем обществе сложилось отвратительное отношение к незамужним женщинам в движении (потому что все эти срывы наблюдали здесь, а в женском исполнении это еще неприятнее, чем в мужском) и поэтому теперь преобладающая тактика в обществе именно такая: все матаджи должны быть выданы замуж любой ценой.


Мне лично кажется, что благодаря Руслану Нарушевичу, вроде научилась ладить со своими эмоциями, даже когда рядом никого нет, бывали всякие времена. Слезы, молитва, писание дневников и писем - в принципе этого достаточно, если никого рядом нет, кому ты мог бы доверить свои эмоции  (я имею в виду что члены моей семьи, непреданные, чаще всего я бы не стала делиться с ними своими переживаниями) А в гневе можно и подушку какую-нибудь побить :smilies: ))

А вообще мне кажется, поэтому духовные учителя так настаивают все время на том, чтобы мы заботились друг о друге.. Даже если есть много незамужних матадж, можно просто собираться вместе чаще, можно и с замужними, и просто делиться, обсуждать.. И конечно строить какие-то близкие отношения с преданными, искать друзей, тогда будет всем легче. Все матаджи замечают, что в итоге им с матаджами легче взаимопонимание найти, и поэтому просто общение просто в кругу матадж таким нектаром становится! 

Я заметила в нашей ятре раньше часто матаджи вперед совались, пытались что-то там сами организовывать, а потом на прабху обижались, что они... не хотят помогать)))  а сейчас как-то все уравновесилось! матаджи стали умиротвореннее, прабху активными... Не знаю, почему, видимо все мудрее стали




> Я сама не замужем, хотя несколько раз пыталась выйти. (Наверное слишком умная  ) Иногда бывали моменты, когда я доставляла беспокойства в обществе. Поэтому я, отчасти понимаю тех людей (прабху и матаджи), которые от безвыходности настаивают на том, чтобы всех женщин отправить в гарем. 
> За собой я замечаю, что когда садхана начинает страдать и есть много общения с непреданными, тогда материалистичные тенденции возрастают. Хочется больше внимания к собственной персоне, жадность, выискивание недостатков и т.п. А когда я больше погружаюсь в сознание Кришны, служу в храме, тогда все это отходит на какой-то далекий план, не беспокоит сильно. Но тут еще важно как служить. Можно ведь служить с корыстными мотивами: чтоб заметили, прославляли, хвалили. А можно служить ради самого служения. Однако понимание этого тоже не так легко заработать. Было бы желание.


Ну вот да, откуда-то вылазит это желание быть замеченной.. И я по себе замечаю, что оно тем больше, чем меньше исполняешь свои обязанности, ведь кажется, что эти обязанности такая ерунда, и ты можешь, что-то лучшее делать. А когда в служение ударяешься, потом только еще больше этих анартх лезет, и гордости и желания славы.. 

А насчет замужества... мне кажется, что главное быть в сердце преданной, и быть удовлетворенной тем что есть, а если замужество, то чтобы оно способствовало духовному развитию, преданному служению, а иначе... как-то печально будет наверное))

другое дело, что нет как-то ни особого желания  замуж выходить, ни представления толком, что с этим мужем-то делать)) не, ну конечно, лекций наслушано, знания какие-то отчасти есть.. реализованности просто видимо нет)  и вообще, я бы очень стеснялась с каким-то прабху жить, даже если кого-то знакомого представить) Это наверное нужно такие уже близкие отношения, семейные развить, чтобы человек родным стал, чтобы уже семью строить. То есть достаточно долго его знать, общаться, или может чтобы какая-то совместимость была, не знаю от чего это зависит. 




> Это только отдельные виды деятельности для самых отчаянных. Попробуйте другие приемлемые варианты. Они не хуже. Для Кришны нет значения форма служения, но есть значение мотив и погружение в служение Ему.


Благодарю, что напоминаете о самом главном - о мотиве! 





> Если преданная научится вдохновлять незаметным образом, тогда это будет самая выигрышная позиция для всех. Но это целая наука. Кто-то делает это инстинктивно, а кому-то это не дано. 
> Если просто внешне подавлять себя, свою природу, то ничего хорошего тоже не выйдет. Я еще не видела ни одной по-настоящему счастливой матаджи, которая таким образом просто задавила свою активную природу и обрела настоящее счастье. 
> У каждого человека есть внутренняя энергия, которую ему необходимо во что-то вкладывать, иначе она застаивается и возникают всевозможные нарушения. Так вот, если человек с рождения привык использовать ее определенным образом и тут он или она глушит эти свои методы применения энергии (в попытках стать смиреннее травинки), а по-новому вкладывать ее она не приучена и не знает как это делать, тогда жди беды. 
> Есть истории про матаджи, которые становились такими покорными рабынями, следовали высшим стандартам ведических жен и массировали стопы своих мужей. А потом через некоторое время срывались на своих новоявленных «Богов» по всем статьям, так что искры летели. Другими словами, сложившийся от рождения характер и склонности не так легко переделать и Шрила Прабхупада не советовал чрезмерно прилагать усилия в этом отношении. Он советовал просто занимать свои способности в служении Кришне.
> 
> Проанализируйте свои мотивы: что вы ожидаете в результате такого стремления и вам станет хотя бы до некоторой степени понятно. Только не пользуйтесь шаблонными ответами, которые кто-то дает.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада не делал ограничений. Кто-то другой может делать, но не стоит на них обижаться или пытаться выяснить отношения. Лучше поберегите свою энергию и найдите такое служение, где вам не будут препятствовать из-за полового признака.


Спасибо, Хари-Канта!  кажется, я разобралась в чем проблема, и какая моя природа не находит применения во внешнем мире, и потому прорывается наружу в итоге не самым лучшим образом, доставляя какие-то беспокойства другим, преданным..  
И ведь меньше всего хочется конечно быть проблемой для других, особенно преданных

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Я рада, что смогла быть полезной.




> Мне лично кажется, что благодаря Руслану Нарушевичу, вроде научилась ладить со своими эмоциями, даже когда рядом никого нет, бывали всякие времена. Слезы, молитва, писание дневников и писем - в принципе этого достаточно, если никого рядом нет, кому ты мог бы доверить свои эмоции (я имею в виду что члены моей семьи, непреданные, чаще всего я бы не стала делиться с ними своими переживаниями) А в гневе можно и подушку какую-нибудь побить))


Супер средство! Я после "Бхакти-шастр" в Маяпуре стала сильно задумываться над своим положением, обязанностями, всеми этими вопросами. Еще в Маяпуре я начала составлять просто для себя эссе на разные темы о женщинах, так как писанное на бумаге легче воспринимается и легче разобраться что верно, что неверно и искала подтверждение какому-либо тезису в священных писаниях и в мнении Прабхупады. Начав это, я была готова принять как самое ограничивающее заключение о женщинах, так и любое другое. Таким образом со временем вырисовалась эта статья, с которой началась данная тема. А скоро выйдет моя книга о вайшнави, которая уже получила много хороших отзывов.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> другое дело, что нет как-то ни особого желания замуж выходить, ни представления толком, что с этим мужем-то делать)) не, ну конечно, лекций наслушано, знания какие-то отчасти есть.. реализованности просто видимо нет) и вообще, я бы очень стеснялась с каким-то прабху жить, даже если кого-то знакомого представить) Это наверное нужно такие уже близкие отношения, семейные развить, чтобы человек родным стал, чтобы уже семью строить. То есть достаточно долго его знать, общаться, или может чтобы какая-то совместимость была, не знаю от чего это зависит.


Есть категория людей (и женщин и мужчин), которым лучше оставаться одиноким всю жизнь в силу сильных самскар (впечатлений) или самореализации с прошлой жизни. Есть много обычных женщин, даже не религиозных, которые всю жизнь прожили одинокими. Я встречала несколько таких в нашем движении, которые присоединились к нему уже в неподходящем для замужества возрасте. Они мне говорили, что просто не понимали зачем им нужны эти отношения с мужчинами. Но, в любом случае, время, как самый сильный представитель Кришны в материальном мире расставляет все на свои места. Поэтому тут загадывать не надо и тем более давать обеты монашества в молодом возрасте.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> кажется, я разобралась в чем проблема, и какая моя природа не находит применения во внешнем мире, и потому прорывается наружу в итоге не самым лучшим образом, доставляя какие-то беспокойства другим, преданным.. 
> И ведь меньше всего хочется конечно быть проблемой для других, особенно преданных


Лично в моем случае, хотя мне нет 30 лет и я не замужем, довольно часто занимаю лидерские позиции в храме. В это воскресенье, например, я отвечаю за проведение праздника Дня Явления Божеств в храме, на который ожидается до 250 человек. Но доверять такое или подобные вещи мне стали не сразу. Нужно было показать себя как уравновешенного человека, который не станет обижаться по мелочам или ожидать, что все само будет делаться идеально, что я смогу эффективно решить сложные вопросы и не создаю конфликтные ситуации. Я пыталась сидеть дома и заниматься только домашними делами, но чувствовала, что у меня крыша начинала ехать. И даже среди женщин-вайшнави времен Господа Чайтаньи можно найти примеры активных женщин: Джахнави-деви, Хемалата Тхакурани, Гангамата Госвамини и др. Истории о них можно найти на моем блоге.

----------


## Анастасия

> Харе Кришна, Анастасия! Одна замечательная вайшнави когда-то очень помогла мне и многим другим женщинам в семейных отношениях. Она - опытный наставник. Возможно, вам тоже поможет кусочек её семинара "Роль и положение женщин в Сознании Кришны" ДХЬЯНА КУНДА деви даси!  Особенно (в самом низу) глава "СОВЕТЫ ЖЕЛАЮЩИМ ВСТУПИТЬ В СЕМЕЙНУЮ ЖИЗНЬ" (там есть и её личный пример с выбором Супруга):  http://murti.ru/index.php?option=com...sk=view&id=155


Харе Кришна, Кастурика! да, действительно, очень полезная книга, ее семинар! И ее молитва при выборе мужа особенно :smilies:  ее настрой и пример вдохновляют конечно  :smilies:

----------


## Анастасия

> Лично в моем случае, хотя мне нет 30 лет и я не замужем, довольно часто занимаю лидерские позиции в храме. В это воскресенье, например, я отвечаю за проведение праздника Дня Явления Божеств в храме, на который ожидается до 250 человек. Но доверять такое или подобные вещи мне стали не сразу. Нужно было показать себя как уравновешенного человека, который не станет обижаться по мелочам или ожидать, что все само будет делаться идеально, что я смогу эффективно решить сложные вопросы и не создаю конфликтные ситуации. Я пыталась сидеть дома и заниматься только домашними делами, но чувствовала, что у меня крыша начинала ехать. И даже среди женщин-вайшнави времен Господа Чайтаньи можно найти примеры активных женщин: Джахнави-деви, Хемалата Тхакурани, Гангамата Госвамини и др. Истории о них можно найти на моем блоге.


Да, здорово...  и сейчас много преданных вайшнави таких, которые чем-то руководят и видно, что это делается не из попытки как-то бежать от своей природы или не из корыстных желаний каких-то, иначе просто не продержаться долго в таком служении..  Здорово, когда мы можем занять как-то свою природу в служении преданным и гуру

У меня немножко другая тема.. я видимо преподаватель по природе, хотя реализую это пока в основном неформально - люблю давать другим советы и наставления))) а квалификация внешняя у меня только преподавать иностранный язык(почти уже оконченное образование). И в принципе я и на английский согласна, если бы еще это как-то бы связанно было с духовностью, с самосознанием... или преданным преподавать.

А так тоже понимаю, что нужна квалификация, чтобы что-то преподавать, нужно уже что-то реализовать.. Недавно нарвалась на... так сказать благословения старшей преданной, когда решила с ней поспорить и стала говорить, как правильно мальчиков воспитывать, хотя она мать двух сыновей уже 9 лет, а у соответственно опыта воспитания детей никакого) Она и преданные, которые слышали это сразу захотели меня благословить на сыновей..))) Я поняла после этого, что не правильно делаю)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

:smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

еще неизвестно кто больше обусловлен ''женской '' природой-женщины,или мужчины :mig:

----------

